# Pcb , plano de masa



## friend_costeau (Jun 22, 2007)

Hola

Estoy realizando un pcb a doble cara y tngo unas dudas con respecto al plano de masa. Quería saber qué es más recomendable:

- linea para Vcc y linea para Gnd.

o bien

- linea para Vcc y plano de Gnd.

En caso de plano de Gnd,  en la capa TOP o BOTTOM? o quizas en ambas y unidos por una via?

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jun 22, 2007)

Simpre debes tener una linea de GND. El plano de masa puede tener una funcion cuando hablamos de ruido o ser meramente decorativo. Puede ser en una cara o en ambas, pero siempre comunicados por varias o muchas vias. Todo depende de que uso tenga la placa, de que material es, de las frecuencias de las señales con que trabaja, el medio ambiente donde este ubicada, etc.

Comenta mas sobre el tema.

Saludos..


----------



## friend_costeau (Jun 23, 2007)

gracias jv

En mi placa hay un pic(recibe señal reloj de entre 2 y 20 MHZ), 3 o 4 integrados y unos conectores rs232. Lo he ruteado con una pista para el GND.

Lo que me interesa saber es si en vez de tener una linea (pista) de GND puedo conectar todos los terminales de masa al cobre que rodea las pistas (asegurandome que este sea continuo), es decir, tener el GND  distribuido y prescindir de la pista de GND. ¿Es esto beneficioso con respecto a tener una pista?

Gracias


----------



## JV (Jun 23, 2007)

Te repito mi opinion, la linea de GND debe estar, el plano de masa la complementa. Respecto al PIC, busca la hoja de datos del micro y si hay la de la familia, si existe alguna recomendacion sobre el pcb la vas a encontrar ahi. No se en el caso de los PIC pero en los de Freescale (Motorola) llevan un plano de masa en la parte inferior, en la misma layer con un par de cortes en diagonal; y he visto en los de Texas un plano de masa en ambas layer unidos por una cierta cantidad de vias. Busca tambien en las application notes sobre design, dan consejos sobre el tema.
Colocar un plano de masa ayuda a disminuir la interferencia electromagnetica, le da un cierto apantallamiento a la placa, no esta de mas hacerla, lo unico que no sea unida por una via como comentas mas arriba.

Saludos..


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola muchachos... el poligono o area de tierra cunmple varios propositos entre los cuales estan el de reducir el ruido presente en una placa (pcb), tambien el de generar una mayor area de disipacion de potencia entre otras dependiendo las frecuencias que se trabajen en la placa. Para el caso de friend costeau, lo mas recomendable es no usar una area de tierra,por las siguientes razones:
1. No es necesario.
2.Si se aplica el poligono,las posibilidades de que una la tierra del oscilador  se una a la de comunicaciones(rs232) es alta, aunque "tecnicamente" son el mismo punto, debe de ir separadas y ruteadas por dos nets diferentes ya que ello reduce  el ruido.
Las señales de reloj y salidas como PWM, o señales de datos de "alta" velocidad son de cuidado, se debe procurar ruetarlas con cuidado y prefriblemente acompañadas allado por una linea de tierra.
Si necesitan mas ayuda no duden en preguntar.


----------



## friend_costeau (Jun 27, 2007)

yamazaky1984, 

No entiendo muy bien como puedo rutear las masas de la conexion rs232 y del reloj por nets diferentes. ¿No son la misma net? ¿quizas deba unirlas con algun filtro....?

Estoy a punto de fabricar la placa y al final he optado por un poligono de masa. Ya te comentare los resultados.

gracias


----------



## romarco92 (Oct 11, 2013)

Saludos. Quiero crear el plano de masa en el diseño de mi pcb, el cual tiene unos pads que serviran de soporte a la placa. Mi duda es si estos pads de soporte deben estar en el plano de masa o  no.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 12, 2013)

Da bastante igual en general, dependerá de sobre que y como lo montes. Si pones tornillos y separadores de plástico es intrascendente, si va sobre una madera lo mismo...

Si vas a usar una fuente capacitiva y cana metálica no da lo mismo, es imprescindible que no conecten


----------

